# Red-hot NE steel.....



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Hit the East side and again had a great morning. This trip was cut short, but we did our damage enough. We went a combined 9-12 from shore, with every fish coming on spawn; both coho and atlantic. They took a little bit to fire up, but once they did, it was on. We had doubles twice, and had a span of 4 fish in 10 minutes. We let all go but one that was bleeding kinda bad. Mostly thick, chunky hens again. 

The river was down a bit from last week, and had dropped 4 degrees to 36. The fish either didn't notice or care, as they are aggressive and very scrappy. We had one hen go airborne 3 times, and several rip us on some flashy runs. We also seen a few coho's getting busy, which is rare, but cool. I again noticed quite a few adi-clipped fish, which means they're returning to the right river.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Fantastic action. Man oh man, I gotta get my nose over the steering wheel and head southeast.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow! Nice pics, thanks for sharing. The steelhead arent biting for ***** in indianapolis.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Good to see your killin em as usual good job man with these warm temps looks like the fishin should be good for awhile.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Is that a pair of hemo's riped trew the bottom of your vest in the last pic? thats awsome:lol:


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

you really need to wash that vest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

No, those are scissors hanging out of a hole in that pocket. That one no longer zips or even has a zipper for that matter:lol:. I keep a pair of needlenose and those scissors in there, that's it. As for washing it, I've never washed a vest; it's made to get dirty. I'm gonna get a new one at some point, maybe this spring.

As for the action, it's phenomenal at the moment. A lot of cookie-cutter 6lbers, but they're so porky. I'll take good numbers of average steelhead for now, and worry about larger size later down the road. If this holds up through spring, it would be a nice positive for the East side's fishery recovery. I'm more stoked these last two trip's than I have been all fall fishing my NW streams. What can I say, the Au Sable runs through me.....


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

nice fish.


----------



## trophy18 (Aug 14, 2011)

MAN. same as i said before , impressed with some of you river fisherman. He*l most of you guys run 4 or 5 lb test, i run 10-12 on the boat and dont get near the numbers and loose 70 % of em, or they break me off cus i do something dumb. Keep on em P.s. fished the east branch 2 days ago and didnt get nothing , but thats pretty standard, it was half froze across though. Plus with my bumb arm i couldent make many drifts (not sure what i would have done if i hooked on but i didnt really plan on it, you guys are gonna have to start guiding or something)


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> MAN. same as i said before , impressed with some of you river fisherman. He*l most of you guys run 4 or 5 lb test, i run 10-12 on the boat and dont get near the numbers and loose 70 % of em, or they break me off cus i do something dumb. Keep on em P.s. fished the east branch 2 days ago and didnt get nothing , but thats pretty standard, it was half froze across though. Plus with my bumb arm i couldent make many drifts (not sure what i would have done if i hooked on but i didnt really plan on it, you guys are gonna have to start guiding or something


It can be challenging, but it's just like boat fishing or any fishing really; once you do it for awhile, you get it down. I've been using straight 6lb, which isn't normal for me this time of year. As far as guiding, I have plans in a couple years, but will do so solely on the Au Sable. The EB and the other smaller tribs are probably getting pretty iced by now.


----------

